# Main > Technical Support and Notices >  Current Post-Server-Move Issues

## Robbie

The Like button issue has been mentioned, I'll take a look at that.

Also, I just discovered that despite the custom software being "moved" search is not functioning.  It looks like we forgot to move over the indexer.  I'm going to try and get that going today or tomorrow.

Any other issues, please post here and let me know.

----------


## Diamond

Don't know if it's related, but when I went to log in just now, I had to enter my password three times before it was recognized.  Spelling, caps, etc were all correct, just for some reason it took the system three tries to recognize me.   :Frown:   Thought for sure someone had hacked my account!

----------

